# ZFS cache device on ramdisk



## Qaz (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello!

I have a server with 32GB of memory, not very much load. *C*an I create a RAM disk and use it as a zfs cache device?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2012)

Qaz said:
			
		

> I have a server with 32GB of memory, not very much load. Can I create a RAM disk and use it as a zfs cache device?


Not if you value your data. Imagine what happens when the power suddenly goes out.

ZFS already uses as much memory as it can lay its hands on.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 27, 2012)

Think about it for a second.  

You want to remove RAM from general use, convert it to a RAM disk of some kind, and use that to create an L2ARC (aka cache vdev) device for ZFS to use.

Why not just configure ZFS to use more RAM for ARC?


----------



## NightTripper (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread intrigues me.  I have a satellite dish that downloads a bunch of data in a constant stream.  I have a zfs spool but I still can't keep up with the flow.  An 8GB or more spool would be great.

Mark

By the way my dish is a NOAAport satellite.


----------

